# Help



## juicybunchcookers (Apr 8, 2010)

im cooking on the pit shrimp stuff with seafood boudin and i need small dish to go with it dont know what to fix


----------



## ronp (Apr 8, 2010)

I like pasta alfredo with garlic butter sauce with some garlic oregano, and basil.


----------

